# beautiful New Zealand Whites desperately need a loving home.



## christinebunnies1 (Jan 5, 2013)

Hi there, I rescued three new zealand white babies from the pet store - they were in a wire cage and had no hay - I would bring them hay and they liked that. Now these little bunnies are growing like weeds and dont look babyish anymore and there is barely any space in that tiny wire cage for the 3 of them. The lady said that they are thinking of letting them go and fend for themselves out on a huge acerage. Well, I felt so bad for them - it gets down to -40 in the winter here sometimes and what about predators and food - everything is covered in about 2 feet of snow. So I bought all three of them and took them home - I have two big girls already and cant really keep them - I have a New Zealand white girl - her name is Sullen - she is almost 2 years old - she runs the house is very intelligent - she is an alarm clock - gets me up every day - a very lovely and sweet rabbit - you see, these beautiful white bunnies are extremely loving -very smart and friendly - but they are often overlooked - for the more fancier breeds. Is there anyone out there who can open their home and heart to a new zealand white? My son Michael and I just brought them home today and already their unique personalities are starting to show - we have two little boys and one little girl - oh Sully is lying on her back and licking her paws while I am typing - so precious - she is also territorial. Is there anyone out there who would like to add a New Zealand white to their collection - I tell you - you wont be sorry - It doesnt take long to fall in love. Thank you so much.


----------



## Trixie (Jan 5, 2013)

Awww they sound really sweet. I wish I could help you but I`m not close enough to you although in Canada.  I find people think of them as just meat rabbits and it makes me so sad. Sending good vibes that the three find forever homes.ray: Did you put ads out anywhere? You'd just have to really screen people. Good luck!


----------



## christinebunnies1 (Jan 5, 2013)

yes I know I am definitely screening people - I want them to be inside but not in a cage - and I want them to have good food and hay and to be loved.


----------

